# foster home needed asap



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

foster home needed asap
been let down by somebody who was having my chihuahuas 
when we were 30 minutes from her house got a text saying she couldn't do it now after getting up at 4 am nearly a 7 hour trip there for a wasted time this is asap can anybody help even if it is tempory please pm me


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Aww I am sorry, any info about the dog that need a home?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Is it while you go on holiday?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

any more info on the dogs ?????


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello Jayne....I was just checking back to see.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Julie xx


I so wanna know more !!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Come on Freya...heehee


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL :lol:


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

*foster homes*

Hi
what is happening is our landlord has had a heart attack and is now selling up so we are having to move into a small town house which will only allow 2 dogs, and i have to take my 2 very old dogs.
Which means i have to find foster homes for my other dogs the lowest amount of time we can get a house for is 6 months so this is the amount of time i need foster homes for. 

We have to be out by this friday it is very short notice but i thought i had a good foster home set up but having been let down at such short notice if anybody could do just tempory fostering until i can get something sorted out that would be great but if i don't get foster homes they will have to go into rescue as we have no other choice as being let down at such short notice.

I need 3 fostering they can go together or seperate
but the 2 females would have to go together as they have such a bond they could not be split i would like they all to go together but i can not be picky at this stage and just need to get them good foster homes

1 male chihuahua black and white as yet still intact loves lots of cuddles and kisses is abit scared of very young children but would be find with other ones that didn't chase him or keep trying to put him up he is such a baby only bad habit is he marks i have been trying to find these belly bands in the uk with no luck
1 female chihuahua black again is a big baby loves to be cuddled not use to children as don't have any
1 chihuahua cross black non moulting loves to play and have cuddles
they are all wormed had flea treatmeant upto date on vaccination will travel provide all food bed toys treats any vets bills of course we will cover 

if anybody can help that would be great
thank you do much


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

where abouts are you?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OH i really wish i could help but i wouldnt be able to take 2 so couldnt have the girls , and I have a 6 month old baby so i guess that rules out the boy too  

I will have a word with some people that i know 2moro tho just to see if there is anywhere


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I wont be able to foster the boy as I have Kasper who will just pee for England all over the house I might be interested in the girl/s. I forgot to ask are the chihuahua's?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> I wont be able to foster the boy as I have Kasper who will just pee for England all over the house


:laughing3: lol Julie I remember you telling me that about Kasper is he still as bad?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

No Sarah he is better now but if I bought a boy into the house there will be trouble. kasper is so got to be top dog. (well he did pee in my hubby's work shoes the other week).


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

*foster homes*

Hi
thank you everybody
my chihuahua is the same with
other male dogs he is top dog here (well he likes to think he is anyway lol)
we are in Lincolnshire but will travel anywhere we have been down to kent today and also Hampshire so traveling is not a problem our pure bred chihuahua is 14 months old and the chihuahua cross is 11 months old
thanks


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

So if I take the girl do I have to take both?


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

*foster homes*

yes they would have to go together they have been with each other since they were very young and have such a bond and they have nevere been away from me either so it is going to be such a shock for them


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Julie, thats what i was thinking......... hope they dont have to go to rescue, because dont think they will kept be together then!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Have you any pics of the girls and also what is the little crossed with?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

A great dane,lol!.......... sorry couldnt resist that!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

lol#' Donna......


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> A great dane,lol!.......... sorry couldnt resist that!


That was sooooooooooooooo funny!!
Imagine the mating!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Nothing surprises me anymore...lol


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

have you contacted chi rescue? i would offer my help but if i couldn't have all 3 it would break my heart to separate them. what would the male be like with my neutered male?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry i didnt mean to make light of this, hope you find help soon!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I am willing to help. I am in Manchester. 

Sinead x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

could you let me know please if you have any more info???


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I hope you find homes soon.


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

*foster homes*

Hi

sorry i have not got back sooner our internet is down 
i have just been let down again with the dogs so if anybody can help could you please pm Rubyfox she has our mobile phone numbers and can pass them on 
thank you


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I have spoken with Julie aka Rubyfox and I am prepared to take the boy on for you

Thanks Sinead x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Fingers crossed I am fostering the two girls, Dior and Freya. I am awaing a phone call in one hours time.


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

That is good of you Sinead and Julie hope it works out well for you all x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Liz.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm glad its two lovely people like Julie and sinead


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwthanks Jayne but no phone call up to now.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope you hear soon Julie , Keep us posted


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

So what's the latest on this?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You lucky girl Julie!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

any pictures?   Goodluck Julie! That would be so much fun. 6 chis :love5:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well duh! I just re-read and see what's happening. Have fun foster moms!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi eveone.
The news is that I am going to be a foster mom to Freya and Dior for about 6 months. 
They are comming to me tomorrow ater work around 3.
Sinead will also be a foster mom to the boy and will be comming tomorrow to meet him at mine.
How exciting,.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww Yayy!! That sounds like a lot of fun Julie  Post pics as soon as you can!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Will do. i will take loads.
I dont want to go to work.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

haha I wouldn't either! Sick day!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

very Tempting.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwww... you lucky dog you! Have lots of fun!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Lin I think I must be mad.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow how exciting. You guys are awesome


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

That is great new Julie and Sinead glad they got sorted and they will still see one another which is nice.
Liz x


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Awwww welldone Julie you are fab, I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Pip whats is it like with 6 chi's?


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

awwww great news, i would loved to have been able to help but i don't know if i could cope with 4 dogs as i am on my own, no partner to help out. but that's great that they are sorted, bet you will have lots of fun! please post pics soon x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Will do Sam.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I cant wait for tomorrow to meet all these new chi babies


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rubyfox said:


> Pip whats is it like with 6 chi's?


Youve had 6 chis before Julie.........remember!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

hahahahaha busy, I have 9 dogs all together, but 6 are chi's, its ok when they are all getting on but as I have 2 stud boys it can get a bit hectic when girl is in season and then the boys will argue about it. But I love it.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

If i lived near you i would help you in a flash as i did yoekie @ afghan rescue in the 70's @ early 80's but here I am in the states.Sorry! A very long swim! People can be so selfish,sorry you got short notice. Bless you for your kindness.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Awww fab, I'm so glad you got it sorted for Freya! New piccies please!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww! Julie & Sinead, I'm so glad you two could help! You both live pretty close together too, don't you? So all of them would still get to see each other? How much fun! Six dogs! Wow! I wish we had the room & time to foster dogs. You already have 4 anyways, Julie, what's another 2?! lol I bet they'll just blend right in!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Hows things going?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Pip, it is getting easier as time goes on and there all adapting well,. Apart from Ella seems down as both her and Freya want my undivided attention.
They are very loveable and never seen them nasty just full of licks and Dior just rolls on her back for a belly rub...lol
My only worry is I need to find somewhere for them to go for a few weeks when they come into season.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Hmmmm what do you do with your girls when they come into season? could you not do the same?


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh wow I have just read this post!

What angels you are for looking after the little ones!!!

I wish I had room in my house to foster but 2 chihuahua's, a pug and 4 cats is a bit hectic already! although .......!

I need to move! so I can have more chihuahua's!!!

cant wait for photos!


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

So did you get the foster homes you needed?


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes she did, myself and Julie aka Rubyfox have fostered them 

Sinead x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey All, We also have 6 chis now. It is fun having 6. You will love it


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

How awful that 30 minutes before you got there to that wicked womans housae that she you let you down. thats just so un called for. hope karma bites her in the butt!!! im so happy though that it turned out alright and the doggies are fostered for a while.


----------



## elervin1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Im glad you got someone to help you out.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

you guys are awesome for taking those little one. GOD bless your hearts


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> Yes she did, myself and Julie aka Rubyfox have fostered them
> 
> Sinead x



Oh! That's great! Is it just temporary though? Hope everyone's adjusting well.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah its temporary for 6 months, until their owner is all sorted out  

Sinead x


----------

